# Differences between 05-06 GTO?



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey all,

Im new to the forum, I recently sold my 00 Malibu to get a GTO but cannot figure out which year to get. Im definitely sold on the LS2, so an 05 or 06 is what i want. My question is, what big differences were made from 05 to 06? I found a decently priced 05 in my area and I like the color, but i also just test drove and 06 and liked that one too, but alot more $$. Any help?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

No difference. 06 does have a new color the spice metallic red, which is what I have. Yellow is dropped for 06 too. And then there is the brazen orange color added too. I think that is the first year for that color too?.

I drove a 05 on the lot that was used with 54K miles on it. They wanted 23.5K for it,,for another 6K I went ahead and got the new 06 with zero miles on it.. I think it was worth it...

I think 06 seats move foaster with electric motors??

Other than that that is it. Now go buy one!
:cool


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

The only difference i am aware of it the the '06 seat motors move faster and there is a plug for radar detectors, etc.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

Yep, and the 06's have black surrounding the tail lights instead of red like the 05's


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Power door lock switches too, right?


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Blacked out tail lights, Spice Red and Blazen Orange, door lock in center console, faster seat motors, backlit steering wheel controls, and apparently an extra accessory plug. That's pretty much it as for as what 06 adds (and has been pointed out, some colors were dropped--Yellow and Midnight Blue).


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

New power steering pump arrangement.


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Do you know whats new with the power steering arrangement?:cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Not exactly, but due to clearance with the new pump some aftermarket air intakes had to be changed for 06. The rumor is it provides more assist and fixes an issue with pump failures on 04/05 models.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

*Additional change*

One other item that was added was lighted controls on the steering wheel for the radio. Otherwise they were kept the same.
I have an 05 with 11K on it and the car is everything and more than what I've expected. The only lack of performance I have found is the poor choice of tires.... The car outhandles the tires!


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

On top of those differences, the computer is different. Certain things wont work for the 06 Goat, such as chips and programmers. I'm not certain that there will even be anything made in that arena, being that 06 is the last year of production, and companies may actually lose money developing products to compensate for the computer. But if they do make products for the 06 computer, count on it taking at least a year to come out......


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

banshee said:


> On top of those differences, the computer is different. Certain things wont work for the 06 Goat, such as chips and programmers. I'm not certain that there will even be anything made in that arena, being that 06 is the last year of production, and companies may actually lose money developing products to compensate for the computer. But if they do make products for the 06 computer, count on it taking at least a year to come out......


They have already come out with a Diablo programmer for the 05-06 GTO's. I don't see where it will take that much time.


----------



## jarvisk53 (3 mo ago)

flyer469 said:


> No difference. 06 does have a new color the spice metallic red, which is what I have. Yellow is dropped for 06 too. And then there is the brazen orange color added too. I think that is the first year for that color too?.
> 
> I drove a 05 on the lot that was used with 54K miles on it. They wanted 23.5K for it,,for another 6K I went ahead and got the new 06 with zero miles on it.. I think it was worth it...
> 
> ...


What year did you buy the 2006?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

jarvisk53 said:


> What year did you buy the 2006?


Just a heads up, that post you quoted was 16 years old. The user flyer469 you're asking the question to hasn't been active on the forum for 12 years.


----------

